# Atv truck bed bumper



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

So for a while I have been looking for something for the bed of my truck up against the cab so my stv wont go threw the window again. I have tried putting my ratchet straps diffrent ways but it hasnt worked. 

Right now I have a small donut tire out of a older honda car.

if you know any other way lew me know please.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Find someone who can weld and get ahold of some steele.. Do a low profile roll bar that will accomodade the atv


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Back Rack*

Try looking into those Back Racks. They make them for all model trucks and different styles. they protect your back window from pretty much any and everything. 

http://backrack.ca/en-us/index.html


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Mattyv97 said:


> Try looking into those Back Racks. They make them for all model trucks and different styles. they protect your back window from pretty much any and everything.
> 
> http://backrack.ca/en-us/index.html


these look pretty sweet, i bet i can get my buddy to weld for for 1/4 the price to. thanks for the input.


----------



## MR Pilsner (Apr 17, 2009)

I use an 8" diameter by 4' log up in the front of the box. snug the front tires up to it, lock the brakes, and strap down after that. This has kept the winch from the window thing you aluded to.

Cost = 10 minutes in the bush with chainsaw.

works for me


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

That to is a cheap way to go, I like that, LOL ya i broke my window the day i drove the atv off the lot.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

I have done windows in 2 different trucks.....:mg:

1 was in Feb in a snowstorm, on Valentines weekend......with my sweety watching....:teeth:and taking pics......

was a great ride home, let me tell you!


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL nice happy Valentines day right there LOL, I was so red in the face i just got in my truck and drove off, they had like 10 people out side when it happened and it sounded like a shot gun went off.


----------



## gf319804 (Feb 6, 2008)

i just take a used front atv tire and put it between the front of the bed and the front atv bumper. You can strap the atv down towards the cab, and it will have some give in it, but not enough to go through your back glass...


----------



## r.spencer (Jun 20, 2009)

Dumb ********, put the cooler of beer between the 4 wheeler and front of truck bed. Its also easier to reach throught the sliding back glass. Thought everyone knew this. Kids these days


----------



## huntxs (Jan 31, 2007)

I just threw a cinder block in front of each front tire.


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL, i forgot to mention the truck is a Ford Ranger, so a 400 is already tight in there so I cant have anything to big like the cooler!!!!!!


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Saving your truck window*

I did it the easy way. I found a 5' x 14' trailer w/ a ramp gate for $500. I have never broke a window this way. :teeth:


----------



## beardking (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe get a couple of these and bolt them down to your truck bed? Or have someone make you something similar and do the same:
http://www.discountramps.com/atv-wheel-chock.htm

(btw: I'm just suggesting, I don't have any clue about these things, don't even own any ATV's, just browsing here  )


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

I throw a tire between the back of the bed and pull my quad tight against it. Never had any problems. Good luck and report back if you come up with any new ideas.


----------



## wyomatt (Nov 23, 2008)

I use my block archery target. Its soft and dont scratch anything either!!


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

They also make an atv lock that goes in your hitch reciever and has a bar that comes up with a tongue on it to lock to a ball on the back of the ATV. The nice thing about that set up is you can use a locking pin on the reciever and a padlock on the tongue and it adds a measure of security. I just strap mine in both directions with ratchet straps so far it has worked.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Here is another option

http://goodoutdoors.theshoppe.com/atv_lock.html

This is basically what I was referring to but this is a different model than the one I had seen, this doesn't look like it would be as easy to lock for theft reasons but would hold the ATV the same
http://syracuse.craigslist.org/pts/1260494545.html


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

FireMedic26 said:


> I did it the easy way. I found a 5' x 14' trailer w/ a ramp gate for $500. I have never broke a window this way. :teeth:


haha yeah i need another 500 buck though lol


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

i am trying to build something right now so if it works I will post pics


----------



## rsully (Jul 20, 2009)

This worked for me. 2x10 cut to width of inside truck bed, cut 3 pieces 6" and screw together. Will give you 7 1/2" from front of wheels. Depending on length of your bed and size of your toy, you may not be able to close the tailgate. Also creates a place to throw trash. Sorry didn't feel like taking bed cover off to post pick of it in truck bed.


----------



## SIR SHOOTS ALOT (Jun 12, 2005)

Allright, now I am pissed......this time it was a piece of firewood on Sunday, took it in, got her fixed and boy did the glass place screw it up.....:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

r.spencer said:


> Dumb ********, put the cooler of beer between the 4 wheeler and front of truck bed. Its also easier to reach throught the sliding back glass. Thought everyone knew this. Kids these days


you are one smart ******* i like this idea - or you could just load the bike backwards cause the back of the bike is flat and there is nothing sitting far enough behind the tires to hit the glass. its a free fix which is always good


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

SIR SHOOTS ALOT said:


> Allright, now I am pissed......this time it was a piece of firewood on Sunday, took it in, got her fixed and boy did the glass place screw it up.....:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do


the glass place I got mine done at didn't seal it right the first time and as soon as it rained it leaked in the back of my truck.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

that old truck tire wasn't working?


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

i use two pieces of rail road tie one in front of each tire, I make them long enough that my wheeler wont smash into the tool box. I ratchet it up tight to the ties and never had it shift or anything


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

gbear said:


> that old truck tire wasn't working?


it does I just wanted to see what was out there


----------

